# What's wrong with my camera?



## tinan83 (Jul 25, 2017)

I bought a rebel T6i  in December. It's my first DSLR camera. I was getting really great pictures up until now. My biggest challenge was finding my favorite pose and making sure all eyes were open.  I've done multiple photo shoots and loved the results. Now all of a sudden my pictures are blurry. I've done everything I can think of.  Changed the camera back to factory settings (in case I messed something up by mistake). Bought a new SD card in case it was that. I'm so  frustrated  already. Does anybody have ideas on what could be wrong?


----------



## idcanyon (Jul 25, 2017)

Blur comes from motion or focus. Can you tell which it is?
If you upload a photo then we might be able to tell. If you provide EXIF data then we might be able to tell you why (depending on the type of blur).


----------



## KmH (Jul 25, 2017)

I would suggest you e-read the Focus section (starting on page 99) of the T6i Instruction Manual.
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0300018254/02/eos-rebelt6i-750d-im2-en.pdf
Pay particular attention to page 110 - Subjects Difficult To Focus On.
Check and make sure the lens AF/Manual switch is still in the AF position.

Which focus mode(s), and focus area mode(s), had you been using?


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 25, 2017)

Include some example images with EXIF data attached, what lens you are shooting with and people would be more inclined to help.


----------



## tinan83 (Jul 25, 2017)

I shoot with a 50mm prime lens. 

I'll reread the focus section again. Hopefully something will click. 

I use the all focus and Manual selection: 1 pt AF

No I can't tell were the blur is coming from

The image is taken
1/125  F3.5  ISO 100


----------



## waday (Jul 25, 2017)

tinan83 said:


> I shoot with a 50mm prime lens.
> 
> I'll reread the focus section again. Hopefully something will click.
> 
> ...


Can you post the image so we know what you're talking about?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2017)

You'll be better off providing a photo with with the EXIF so that it can be inspected.

It's kinda like asking a mechanic on a car forum that yesterday your car worked and today it doesn't .. then asking how to fix it solely based on that information.


----------



## tinan83 (Jul 25, 2017)

I can't upload any pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2017)

Reduce the size of them. You're probably trying to upload the full-size originals, which the forum software won't let you do.


----------



## tinan83 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok let me try that, thanks


----------



## tinan83 (Aug 1, 2017)

image specs:
ISO 640  50mm lens f 4.0 1/250 sec


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 1, 2017)

You went a tad too small.  Upload them at 14-16" wide at 72dpi.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 1, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> You went a tad too small.  Upload them at 14-16" wide at 72dpi.



Or 800-1200 pixels on the long end.


----------



## tinan83 (Aug 1, 2017)

How is that? I'm new at this so bear with me.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 1, 2017)

Much better.

It looks a little soft, as though you missed the focus on the face.  If you look at the young lady in the green, it appears her right arm and bottom of her hair are more in focus than anything in the photo.  Maybe try bumping your f-stop to somewhere around f7-9 and it will give you a little more depth of field.  Are you auto focusing or manual focusing?  If you're auto focusing what mode are you in?  Are you using AF points or just letting the camera handle?


----------



## tinan83 (Aug 1, 2017)

Your right her arm and hair are perfectly sharp. I'm auto focusing. I toke this photo in al focus. I us AF points.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 4, 2017)

Stop down and move closer, especially if you're going to chop body parts off.


----------

